# What colour leo?



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

All of my 16 leo hatchlings this year have been normals/high yellows apart fro this one i think may be some sort of tangerine ?
mum was sold to me as a tangerine but she has way more spotting and dad is a normal bred from a normal and mack snow
still trying to learn all the different colours and morphs just so many, rabbits were never this complicated lol, so any help would be great

















mum


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

How old is it because i'd say it was an enigma given the purple markings on the head


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

It is about 10 wks old now have not got the exact date to hand how would i get that colour from mum and dad have not looked into that colour yet lol.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Hypo tangerine imo.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

imo nowt like an enigma.

plus how would you get an enigma from that pairing?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

nothing like an enigma in my opinion either, it's a hypo tangeringe, looks a bit like my adult male 

when you say dad is a normal?? what do you mean by this?? as some people class a hypo and a high yellow as a normal. can you post a pic? that way we can be sure what morph this little one is xx


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok will get a pic asap


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

here is the dad


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Definately not Enigma, eithe rone or both parents would have to be Enigma for the offspring to be Enigma.


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok thank you


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Either the mum is a actually a Hypo that has slowly developed further spotting over time (happens but prob not likely) or she`s a reduced spotted normal - and this trait, for some reason, has been accentuated in the young un. OR it`s one of those babies that just pop out from time to time -no explanation where the hypo`ism comes from, it just `does` - kinda like the original leos, of whatever morph, that were selectively bred from to further enhance a trait/quality.

Got a feeling though, that the young leos small spots are going to develop, become larger and more widespread, and eventually when full grown, it`ll look pretty much like a Tangerine normal.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Either the mum is a actually a Hypo that has slowly developed further spotting over time (happens but prob not likely) or she`s a reduced spotted normal - and this trait, for some reason, has been accentuated in the young un. OR it`s one of those babies that just pop out from time to time -no explanation where the hypo`ism comes from, it just `does` - kinda like the original leos, of whatever morph, that were selectively bred from to further enhance a trait/quality.
> 
> Got a feeling though, that the young leos small spots are going to develop, become larger and more widespread, and eventually when full grown, it`ll look pretty much like a Tangerine normal.


 
ditto


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> Either the mum is a actually a Hypo that has slowly developed further spotting over time (happens but prob not likely) or she`s a reduced spotted normal - and this trait, for some reason, has been accentuated in the young un. OR it`s one of those babies that just pop out from time to time -no explanation where the hypo`ism comes from, it just `does` - kinda like the original leos, of whatever morph, that were selectively bred from to further enhance a trait/quality.
> 
> Got a feeling though, that the young leos small spots are going to develop, become larger and more widespread, and eventually when full grown, it`ll look pretty much like a Tangerine normal.


Or sperm store ?.Breeder female was brought.Was that this year at the begining of season ?.

I'd aso say the offspring is Hyper aberrant tangerine(Aberrant body + Aberrant tail).Rather than normal tangerine.


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah mum was around 18 months when i got her,

had her about 9 months ish


----------

